# First Time Leasing My Horse.. QUESTIONS!



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

So, I am looking at leasing my boy for a few months so I can pay off a student loan debt that I was unexpectedly hit with due to transferring schools. However, I still want to have access to him myself. Is that wrong?

He stays on property.
We both get access to him and his equipment.
They pay board, farrier, etc (or I could pay vet, farrier, etc. and they pay board to make it fairer?). 

I've never leased before and Shamrock is my first horse. I don't really want to lease, I feel like it'll feel like he's not mine anymore, but since I have no job, I need some way to pay off this debt. Leasing him would give what we would normally pay for his board to pay off the debt, so this is the only option I could think of. Selling is off the table. I posted an ad on CL last night and have already gotten 2 hits, one from someone who happens to be at my barn and one from a girl who I've never met.

Also, if I do lease, could someone give me example lease agreements to work off of?


----------



## Turndial (Jan 14, 2012)

Over here they are known as part-loans. I'm about to start a part-loan (meet him on Sunday!). 
Usually you want to estimate your costs and decide how much of that you want to loan him out there for. I would say check out what other people are offering and go by that as an indicator as to how much to ask. 
When it comes to advertising, make sure you are honest about what you want your horse to do/not do. If you want experienced riders or are happy for a novice etc.
As for the lease agreement, Ask your BO if they have any knowledge or if they can recommend someone who does.. I wouldn't have a clue on that aspect, I've just had a verbal agreement so far but make sure you specify the groundrules if you choose to make it verbal only.


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

Turndial said:


> Over here they are known as part-loans. I'm about to start a part-loan (meet him on Sunday!).
> Usually you want to estimate your costs and decide how much of that you want to loan him out there for. I would say check out what other people are offering and go by that as an indicator as to how much to ask.
> When it comes to advertising, make sure you are honest about what you want your horse to do/not do. If you want experienced riders or are happy for a novice etc.
> As for the lease agreement, Ask your BO if they have any knowledge or if they can recommend someone who does.. I wouldn't have a clue on that aspect, I've just had a verbal agreement so far but make sure you specify the groundrules if you choose to make it verbal only.


I found an equine attorney drawn lease agreement on Equine.com and will probably use that to go by. I definitely will not do verbal only, so as to protect myself, my horse, and the lessee.


----------

